# Rikon 70-100



## nes999 (Jan 15, 2015)

Im looking at bench top lathes and was wondering everyone's opinion on the Rikon 70-100. 


Is there one you would recommend?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you are not against going used, and have the space. I would look on Craigslist for a floor lathe. You can get a lot more lathe for the same or less money than a new bench top lathe.


----------



## G.A. Clymore (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a jet 12-21 & jet 12-20vs they both work well. The 12-21 is a better tool. Would recommend 12-21 if it is within your budget.


----------



## nes999 (Jan 15, 2015)

My space is extremely limited. I bring my table saw and other stuff with me to work. I really don't have the room for a floor lathe. I hope to in the future though. Right now i just how to get the best desk lathe i can get.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you don't have room for a floor lathe, a jet 1220 vs is about as good as you can get. A jet 1221vs cost $799. A delta 46-460 cost $615. The rikon 70-100 cost $420. The jet and delta are VS the rikon isn't. The delta and jet are 1 hp the rikon is 1/2. You said you want the best midi lathe you can get. With the exception of a vicmark or robust, that is the jet 1221. Parts for the delta are almost impossible to get,


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

I have that very Rikon lathe.I use it for pens,small bowls and the like. The only issue I had was all the screw's needed to bet tightened but you can get that with any piece of machinery. The belt changes for different speeds is easier than on some of the others.I would not hesitate to buy one again.I also have their band saw,belt sander and low speed grinder so yeah I like their stuff.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I found the same (or very similar model number but def a Rikon) lathe at a pawn shop and it has done a good job for me for quite a while. I've been away from turning for a while but am hoping to get started again soon. Its a pretty decent, solid lathe but I don't have a ton of experience with other machines so its difficult to say for sure -- no basis for comparison aside from the junk HF I started on.


----------



## dogfather (Feb 9, 2015)

My wife got me the Rikon 70-220VSR Midi for Christmas and I love it. Even though it is my very first experience at turning, it has proven to be exceptional. I have used it everyday since. and I mean everyday. No problems with it what so ever. The only problem is with me learning tools and which ones are best for the task at hand. A Nova G3 chuck I found is a must as well. BTW this one is variable speed and reverse 
Hope this helps


----------

